

Ask HN: where can I find a list of upcoming coding contests? - matthuggins

I'm interested in finding either upcoming or ongoing contests, especially those that can be done remotely/online, as well as those that have a monetary incentive.
======
staunch
Challenge #1 - Create a service that helps people find upcoming online/remote
coding challenges, especially ones with monetary incentives.

~~~
JacksonGariety
Little Big Co. started working on a Rails app a couple weeks ago:
<https://github.com/Little-Big-Co/The-Challenge>

------
mwmnj
<https://www.hackerleague.org/>

~~~
matthuggins
Great resource, thanks! Worth noting, it looks like this only covers things
like in-person Hackathons as opposed to online contests too (e.g.: Rails
Rumble).

------
chrisweb
Jamendo launched their app contest on April 11th, you can find their contest
repository on GitHub:

<https://github.com/jamendo/jamendo-contest>

------
yen223
The qualification round for Google Codejam happened last Friday. I'm guessing
that was what inspired this post...?

~~~
matthuggins
It was actually an HN post[1] about the creator of Nodewar offering 10 BTC for
a contest. This combined with my desire to code lately and not having any
thoughts on what to actually code, I'd like to try my hand at some contests to
keep my mind fresh and perhaps try something new. :)

[1] <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5532360>

